# Arlington Texas On Craigslist Gorgeous boy



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

This starving german shepherd jumped in the cab of my daughter's truck 
at TCC South Campus on a rainy night this spring. He had no tag, was 
scanned, no chip, starving, and had heart worms. He has been kept on a 
preventative since, to keep him from getting more, but requires more 
food and vet care than she can provide, or I can provide. Am getting a 
photo - he's presently in Arlington but could be delivered to the 
Crowley area. Estimated age - 2 to 4 years, unaltered male, has his 
height but is thin with a large chest, kinda dumb, very sweet, good 
with other dogs, good with small children, clumsy, crate-trained house dog. Loves his crate, but it is borrowed. To a good INDOOR home only, with other dogs only. He gets lonesome, and he will need a large crate (32 inch high) and will continue to need heartworm preventatives every month. 


[email protected] 


I can't get the pic to copy but he's beautiful!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

do you have his CL link so I can post his pic?


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pet/913983860.html


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

She is very willing to turn him over to rescue...just needs someone to get in contact with her. The boy is housebroken, crate trained, LOVES other dogs and kids...she wants him to be an indoor dog, not stuck out in someones backyard.


----------

